# Bailey or Stanley/Bailey #6



## gus

i found a guy with a bunch of old tools on the local classifieds. the one thing i found that i was interested in was this plane. it looked to be in good condition and it was stamped: U.S. Pat Apr-19-10. he let me have it for $35. i looked it up and found a lot of info with that patent date. some have a #6 stanley/bailey sweetheart listed. others just bailey #6. so i am wondering what the difference is. the plane i picked up only says bailey on the front. but it does have a stanley blade (which could be a replacement). so could you all please educate me on this. i have only a small amount of knowledge with planes.


----------



## Gene Howe

I just saw one yesterday like yours. it was in pretty rough shape with a price of $46.50. 
The letters SW in a heart were used in 1920 in celebration of the merger of the Stanley Rule and Level Company into the larger Stanley Works manufacturing company. Stanley Works had used the heart logo on its products in 1915 to honour William Heart who was president of the company from 1884 to 1915. So probably, a Stanley plane built in 1910 wouldn't be a "Sweetheart".
To my knowledge, the only difference in a sweetheart and any other Stanley plane of like vintage is it's rarity.


----------



## knotscott

You got a great deal on a beautiful old type 13 Stanley Bailey #6 made between 1925 and 1928. It's probably worth in the range of twice what you paid. Here's a site that has a Stanley type study that gives hints on the features that separate it from other types.

I've got a type 13 5-1/4 that's likely slightly newer. They started adding the decal on the handle toward the end of the run on the type 13's and the type 14's, so I'd guess mine was made circa 1928.


----------



## Brink

Cousin!!! How have you been? Haven't seen you in 60 maybe 70 years. You're looking great for $35. I got picked up for $25 10 years ago, but I was a mess, had a rough life....blade was beyond repair, so I got a Hock. Handle was rotted, the jerk who bought me made this one, and I still work regularly.


----------



## Brink

Too weird...the screw in the knob are oriented the same


----------



## gus

thanks for the info guys. Brink, it is nice to hear you have one in use. i was going to ask about that and see how well they performed for people. but while i had a second today i cleaned her up and took her for a ride. wow. it worked much better than i expected. i have never pulled a large long shaving with a planer before. it is quite a gratifying feeling. i highly recommend it if you have not. that sound of wood slicing apart consistently. i kept making cuts just to hear it.

so Brink, what is the grooved sole all about? what's the difference?


----------



## Brink

Kudos getting that plane up and running. Even after using a jointer, I like to go over the joint with my 6C.

The C is for corrugated. The idea is less metal on the wood, it will push easier. I think a smooth sole will be more precise. 

A fun job, flattening a table top  that is a real joy, and yes, the sound of long wood shavings is great. I like the shavings for landscape mulch.


----------



## Brink

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

Don't know if you saw this, lots of great info.


----------



## gus

Brink said:


> Don't know if you saw this, lots of great info.


no i had not. that's pretty much what i was looking for. thank you very much.


----------



## Maintenance 6

To the OP: Bailey was an inventer and held a large number of iron plane patents. He was a great inventer, but a poor businessman. He sold the rights to his patents to the Stanley Works. Stanley used his name as a marketing tool. Bailey did manufacture some tools before selling out to Stanley, but you're not likely to come across many. He wasn't in business very long.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck

I just picked up 2 Bailey planes. I tried to trace them on the internet. If they have the Apr 19 10 cast in behind the frog they were build up to 1930 or before. I forget the exact year. But not after 1930 anyway. There is some info on them but I just wanted mine to use I didn't care when or what type it was. Great planes. I got a #4c and a #5c. Both work well. Here are 2 of the web sites I use to get information about my Stanley planes.
https://home.comcast.net/~stanleyplanes/planes101/typing/typing.htm
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/


----------



## Ronny

I'm looking for the screw that attaches to the middle of the blade on a #6 plane.


----------



## P89DC

Ronny said:


> I'm looking for the screw that attaches to the middle of the blade on a #6 plane.


Not sure exactly which part you need but ebay has everything:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Planes/13874/i.html?_nkw=stanley&_sop=15

Maybe this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Be...987532?hash=item3d4bfeb04c:g:bskAAOSw3fZZ5pnV

or this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Be...660601?hash=item3af72771f9:g:2ZUAAOSwrhhaB8Jm


----------

